# [kdepim] Version 4.7.3 pourrie, kmail ko

## Nirna

Bon, la news disait bien que c'était une évolution majeure, que la migration pouvait ne pas être problématique, mais qu'il pouvait y avoir du dégât...

L'homme étant optimiste, il voit toujours le verre à moitié plein, et se dit que ce ne sera pas problématique.

Perdu   :Very Happy: 

Suite à la montée de kdepim en 4.7.3, kmail doit être upgradé, et nécessite une migration des mails stockés sur l'ancienne version.

Un outil de migration est inclus, mais ne marche pas bien.

Impossible de récupérer ses anciens mails, migration manuelle qui ne fonctionne pas...

Franchement, je ne comprends pas comment un informaticien peut fonctionner comme cela.

Un outil de migration complètement foireux (un mail pose problème ? L'outil bloque complètement, plutôt que de poursuivre....), pour copier ce qui au final est du fichier plat (en maildir...), donc un truc basique, provenant du même produit...

Des dévs KDE autistes (voir le blog du dév gentoo à ce sujet : http://dilfridge.blogspot.com/2011/09/who-cares-about-users-and-distributions.html)

Visiblement, pas le seul à m'être vautré, pas mal de plaintes également sur le forum anglais, avec ou pas des solutions possibles : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6895438.html#6895438

Pas la première fois que sous kmail (sur le passage à la V4 de KDE me semble-t-il), je perds tous mes mails...

Le downgrade à la 4.4.11.1 de kmail m'a permis de retrouver mes petits, moyennant la perte de ceux arrivés ces derniers jours sur mon mail externe...

Sur le fond, le mix akonadi, kdepim, kwallet (quel bonheur de devoir saisir toutes les 5 minutes un password pour faire plaisir à un foutu truc censé gérer des passwords  :Evil or Very Mad: ) est une catastrophe ambulante, assez en phase avec l'ensemble de l'environnement en V4.

L'intégration de la V4 dans Gentoo, qui a dû prendre un ou deux ans avant d'être plus ou moins fonctionnelle, a dû être un crève-coeur pour les dévs gentoo, pour les end-users...

Donc exit KDE après des années de bons et loyaux services. 

Des heures perdues à migrer à la V4, à recompiler 150 packages à chaque montée de version, pour un résultat frisant le ridicule et une régression majeure en terme d'intégration et d'ergonomie, quand même un peu le but d'un environnement de bureau. 

Ca suffit pour ma pomme   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Tu as migré vers quel bureau ? Xfce ou Openbox ou quelque chose d'autre  ?

----------

## Napoleon

@Nirna: j’avoue que je te comprends. depuis longtemps déja que j’ai entamé un programme de migration vers d’autres outils que ceux de KDE, j’avais en particulie en ligne de mire depuis longtemps kmail. Suite au même problème que celui que tu as eu, quand j’ai vu que ça ne se réglait pas simplement → zoouu Mutt.

Pour le rèste je pense utiliser openBox avant de me stabiliser sur awsome. Bonne chance.

----------

## Nirna

Gnome pour l'instant, histoire d'avoir un environnement fonctionnel rapidement, et d'humilier KDE le temps de faire le ménage   :Twisted Evil: 

A noter qu'Evolution me récupère bien le maildir de kmail... Un comble   :Wink: 

Bon, Gnome, je n'ai jamais vraiment accroché, sans trop de raisons, donc ce n'est que temporaire.

xfce, j'ai fait un tour, quand le passage difficile kde3.5 -> kde4 m'avait un peu gonflé, mais sans conviction.

Donc, ce sera autre chose. 

Quoi, je ne sais pas encore...Je vais me tenter un coup de LXDE ou openbox tout court je pense.

----------

## Napoleon

OpenBox me semble vraiment pas mal.

Pour les mails je te conseil vivement mutt et si tu tiens au graphique vaut mieux claws-mail ou thunderbird que evolution.

----------

## d2_racing

Si tu veux tenter l'expérience Openbox, voici mon bureau :

https://www.funtoo-quebec.org/index/Config_Sylvain/Config_Openbox/Screenshot_1.png

https://www.funtoo-quebec.org/index/Config_Sylvain/Config_Openbox/Screenshot_2.png

https://www.funtoo-quebec.org/index/Config_Sylvain/Config_Openbox/Screenshot_3.png

https://www.funtoo-quebec.org/index/Config_Sylvain/Config_Openbox/Screenshot_4.png

Et j'ai utilisé ceci : https://www.funtoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Openbox

----------

## Napoleon

C’est le sujet de nirma mais je vais le lui emprunter un peut s’il n’y voit pas d’inconvénient ;)

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Si tu veux tenter l'expérience Openbox, voici mon bureau :
> 
> […]
> 
> Et j'ai utilisé ceci : https://www.funtoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Openbox

 

Personnellement, c’est pas tout à fait ce que je cherche :/. Déjà je m’oriente vers du tilling (parce-que franchement, des fenêtres qui se chevauchent c’est une aberration et je n’y vois aucune utilité pragmatique) donc exit OpenBox.

Ensuite, dans une logique proche de l’interêt du tilling, je n’aime pas afficher des informations sur le bureau comme les panneaux informatifs que je vois sur tes screens car il est sensé être recouvert cachant les dites informations. Personnellement, je préfère ranger toutes les informations utiles (heure, nombre de mail, de messages irc, rss, de maj en attente, météo, musique en cour, nombre de pages en cours d’impression, tache en cours dans le calendrier et j’en passe…) dans une barre qui soit toujours visible. C’est pour ces raisons, et d’autres, que awesome me plaise bien vue qu’il permet de faire ces trucs là.

En attendant je compte utiliser openbox seulement de façon transitoire car c’est un bon compromis entre mes habitudes KDEïste et awesome.

----------

## aramis_qc

De plus en plus de gens s'orientent vers du ultra léger dans le style WM. GNOME et KDE sont devenus trop lourds et les migrations de plus en plus difficiles.

J'aime bien l'approche tiling de Awesome mais je demeure attaché à Xfce en essayant d'éviter le plus possible les dépendances à GNOME. Si quelqu'un veut s'y mettre, il y a dwm qui est comme Awesome mais encore plus léger et pas de LUA.

J'expérimente plusieurs choses en console... Il y a beaucoup de logiciels qui font appel au frame buffer et c'est plutôt intéressant.

----------

## Napoleon

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> De plus en plus de gens s'orientent vers du ultra léger dans le style WM. GNOME et KDE sont devenus trop lourds et les migrations de plus en plus difficiles.

 Cette (bonne) mode devait avoir lieux il y’a longtemps à mes débuts dans le monde des LL (car il n’y a pas que Linux ;) j’ai cru comprendre que c’était une bonne chose de passer par Gnome/KDE mais ils sont un peut devenus les Windows/Mac au sein des LL (L’analogie est troublante !).

On devrait conseiller aux nouveaux venus l’inverse : leur montrer les « vrais » WM et que gnome/KDE ne soient présents qu’en plus, en tant que WM secondaires/alternatifs au lieux de quoi ils sont trop mis en avant pour ce que c’est.

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> J'aime bien l'approche tiling de Awesome mais je demeure attaché à Xfce en essayant d'éviter le plus possible les dépendances à GNOME. Si quelqu'un veut s'y mettre, il y a dwm qui est comme Awesome mais encore plus léger et pas de LUA.

 LUA j’aime bien et j’en mange même, miam. Plus sérieusement, l’integration de Lua permet des configuration de pointes que ne permet pas dwm.

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> J'expérimente plusieurs choses en console... Il y a beaucoup de logiciels qui font appel au frame buffer et c'est plutôt intéressant.

 Je fait la même chose mais avec un seul soft à la fois. Je ne passe au suivant que dés lors que j’ai bien maîtrisé celui en cours. le seul truc qui vas me rester en graphique c’est firefox que j’ai fini par reprendre en fait et lieux de Konqueror après 1ans de bons (les fonctionnalités intéressantes) mais pas toujours loyaux (beugs de fonctionnement imbuvables) services. Et je me demandais, s’il ne serait pas possible d’intégrer firefox dans une fenêtre Tmux :P

----------

## aramis_qc

Je suis heureux de constater que Napoleon a la même vision que moi. Quelques petites différences, ça va de soi, mais très semblable.

En ce qui a trait aux navigateurs Web, il est évident que des outils graphiques tels Firefox et Chromium (je suis utilisateur de Chromium), sont fort pratiques. Il y a cependant links qui se compile avec le USE flag fbcon. Je n'ai pas essayé encore. J'ai fait quelques essais avec mplayer, mais je n'obtiens pas les résultats voulus. Probablement que je vais devoir songer à svgalib et directfb.

Pour dwm, un peu de connaissance en C (les headers) permet de le configurer.

Je ne veux surtout pas polluer ce fil avec des éléments hors sujet, mais je vois très bien un environnement console ainsi :

vim

mc (midnight commander)

python

mysql

links

fbida

nfs

cups

mutt

C'est vrai que sans X, il faut sacrifier libreoffice. C'est là qu'un gestionnaire de fenêtres léger intervient.

----------

## Napoleon

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> Je suis heureux de constater que Napoleon a la même vision que moi. Quelques petites différences, ça va de soi, mais très semblable.

 Ben je te rassure nous ne sommes pas les seuls, le web regorge de wikis cherchant à substituer les outils graphiques par des outils textuels. Un ami m’avait d’ailleurs fait remarquer que plus l’on descend en bas niveau et plus on se rends compte qu’on avait pas besoin de haut niveau, ce qui est d’autant plus vrais que les innombrables beug que je commence à croire endémiques aux outils graphiques paraissent soudain moins obscures et plus solvables quand ils touchent des logiciels en console.

L’exemple typique est justement celui de KDE. Un bon matin, qu’il y’ai eu maj ou non, ceci ne fonctionne pas, ou pas comme on veut quand cela n’a pas tout simplement supprimé des données importantes… sans que l’on sache vraiment pourquoi en fait.

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> En ce qui a trait aux navigateurs Web, il est évident que des outils graphiques tels Firefox et Chromium (je suis utilisateur de Chromium), sont fort pratiques. Il y a cependant links qui se compile avec le USE flag fbcon. Je n'ai pas essayé encore. J'ai fait quelques essais avec mplayer, mais je n'obtiens pas les résultats voulus. Probablement que je vais devoir songer à svgalib et directfb.

 

Dans un monde idéal, ce problème ne se poserait pas : L’importance proéminente qu’a pris le web où sont réunis un grand nombre d’outils n’a fait que créer quelque chose qui existe déjà (un OS) à l’interieur de lui même (un OS dans l’OS), pour de mauvaises raisons (financières), en moins bien. Tout cela, en fait et lieux, d’outils plus élémentaires ou de clients lourds. Dans ce même monde parfait on n’écrirait pas dans des forums Ouaib mais sur des forums nntp ; les gens n’utiliseraient pas des réseaux asociaux mais XMPP avec de vrais clients lourds et j’en passe…

Cela étant, nous ne sommes pas dans ce monde parfait, et il faut avoir un navigateur, tant qu’à faire autant qu’il soit performant pour la quantité de taches qui l’attendent. Aussi, j’avais tenté l’expérience d’Uzbl mais 3 choses de firefox me manquaient : une version à jour d’Ad-block, une barre d’URL plus dynamique et un système de signets par dossiers, non par tag. Et puis bon, y’a vimperator :)

Pour les navigateurs textuels, je n’ai jamais réussi à m’y faire :/ et pour cause le web est complètement wimp. Sinon, quand je dois en utilisé c’est généralement w3m qui affiche les images s’il est compilé avec les bons uses.

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> Je ne veux surtout pas polluer ce fil avec des éléments hors sujet

 

Moi non plus :) aussi je vais promptement mettre fin à ma logorrhée, mais avant :

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> mais je vois très bien un environnement console ainsi :
> 
> vim
> 
> mc (midnight commander)
> ...

 tu en oublie des choses tout de même : zsh (et pas n’importe quel shell), Tmux, irssi, mcabber, un agrégateur de flux rss…

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que sans X, il faut sacrifier libreoffice. C'est là qu'un gestionnaire de fenêtres léger. intervient.

 Bof, un bon WM est toujours utile mais pas pour libreoffice (je ne l’utilise que parce que mon école me le réclame et je pleure quand j’ai à l’utilisé tellement il est… libreoffice). Que dis-tu de LaTeX ⸮

----------

